# Red Bull Factory Rahmen, Race Face Deus, Manitou Swinger, Manitou Black, SRAM, usw.



## ognio (21. März 2010)

Muß leider mein Hobby aufgeben und biete deshalb eine Menge Teile bei ebay an:
*
[FONT="]RACE FACE DEUS Low Riser:[/FONT][/B]    [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452806909[/FONT]

[FONT="]Adidas Supernova S Sportbrille silver/lightorange: [/FONT][/B]      [B][FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452804115[/FONT]

[FONT="]RACE FACE DEUS XC Vorbau 90mm:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452809149[/FONT]

[FONT="]Trinkflaschenha?lter Xtasy Alu 38g mit Trinkflasche:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452811040[/FONT]

[FONT="]Original Biogrip Griffe Biogrips:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452812994[/FONT]

[FONT="]Sattelstütze Xtreme 3D Lite 31,6mm 350mm, sehr leicht:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452814682[/FONT]

[FONT="]2x Shimano SLX Bremsscheibe, SM-RT64M 180mm, Centerlock:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452816354[/FONT]

[FONT="]SRAM Verschleißset 9fach PC971 Kette + Kassette PG990:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452817451[/FONT]

[FONT="]Selle Italia C2 Manganese Sattel:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452818743[/FONT]

[FONT="]SRAM S-RAM Schaltwerk ESP X.9 X9 long cage:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452820790[/FONT]

[FONT="]Ritchey SC Severe Condition Vorbau 90mm:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452822823[/FONT]

[FONT="]Shimano LX - Kurbel FC-M580 Hollowtech II:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452824015[/FONT]

[FONT="]Manitou Swinger Air X4 SPV Dämpfer:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452826288[/FONT]

[FONT="]Red Bull Factory Fully-Rahmen MTB All Mountain:[/FONT][/B]      [B] [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452830811[/FONT]

[FONT="]Manitou Black Super RWTD 90-120mm[/FONT][/B]      [B]: [FONT="]http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200452833103[/FONT]*


----------

